# Yao to Kaman: "Just try to ****ing stop it"



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG i love this new Yao. He actually **** talked to Kaman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jss1xEzh5b4&eurl=


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

kaman is an idiot


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*mvp!*


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *mvp!*


:clap: :clap2:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

HAHHA fire UP!!


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Man !!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I like the new look on his face.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Uh-oh Yao, im surprised the refs didnt call that.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

love it Yao!!:cheers:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *mvp!*


"Just try to f---ing stop me!":lol: :yay: 

I'm doing my Donvan McNabb MJackson dance:yay: 

I saw that during the game and wondered did anyone else see it, I was so crunk in my room watching, like "yeah B---ches, get down, You get crunk Yao:wordyo: he deserves too after those two heartbreaking losses that he played his arse off to win...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The guy is getting a personality. Anyone catch the chest pound after the and 1


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

On another message board, someone was saying that he wasn't saying that to Kaman. They said he was saying to to Battier "They can't ****in stop me" then they high fived after it. 

Don't know if its true or not, but just thought I would share the word. 

I honestly can't see Yao saying to a particular player, but hey.. who knows.. "The New Americanize Yao" may be that kind of beast!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, I am so proud of Yao. I have been waiting for this since he came into the NBA. And it FINALY has come...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> On another message board, someone was saying that he wasn't saying that to Kaman. They said he was saying to to Battier "They can't ****in stop me" then they high fived after it.
> 
> Don't know if its true or not, but just thought I would share the word.
> 
> I honestly can't see Yao saying to a particular player, but hey.. who knows.. "The New Americanize Yao" may be that kind of beast!


thats what it looked like to me and that is what i posted in nba general.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> On another message board, someone was saying that he wasn't saying that to Kaman. They said he was saying to to Battier "They can't ****in stop me" then they high fived after it.
> 
> Don't know if its true or not, but just thought I would share the word.
> 
> I honestly can't see Yao saying to a particular player, but hey.. who knows.. "The New Americanize Yao" may be that kind of beast!


he was actually much more arrogant when he was younger and playing in CBA. After Game 2 of the CBA finals (his last season in CBA) in which his team blowed out the other team who had been the CBA champion for like 6 years, Yao told the reporter "Those guys are just too old to play the game any more", the coach of the other team was so pissed that he called Yao's coach, said sth like "Ask your kid to watch out his mouth!"

He had a column in China's biggest sports newspaper "Titan" in which he bull**** a lot, actually many Chinese basketball fans didn't like him at that time due to this. :biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

HB said:


> The guy is getting a personality. Anyone catch the chest pound after the and 1


nah he does the and 1 where you point your finger down like McGrady. McGrady influence?:rofl2: :allhail: All hail Yao


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

sherwin said:


> OMG i love this new Yao. He actually **** talked to Kaman.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jss1xEzh5b4&eurl=




WOW!!! :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> he was actually much more arrogant when he was younger and playing in CBA. After Game 2 of the CBA finals (his last season in CBA) in which his team blowed out the other team who had been the CBA champion for like 6 years, Yao told the reporter "Those guys are just too old to play the game any more", the coach of the other team was so pissed that he called Yao's coach, said sth like "Ask your kid to watch out his mouth!"
> 
> He had a column in China's biggest sports newspaper "Titan" in which he bull**** a lot, actually many Chinese basketball fans didn't like him at that time due to this. :biggrin:


thats awesome!


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> he was actually much more arrogant when he was younger and playing in CBA. After Game 2 of the CBA finals (his last season in CBA) in which his team blowed out the other team who had been the CBA champion for like 6 years, Yao told the reporter "Those guys are just too old to play the game any more", the coach of the other team was so pissed that he called Yao's coach, said sth like "Ask your kid to watch out his mouth!"
> 
> He had a column in China's biggest sports newspaper "Titan" in which he bull**** a lot, actually many Chinese basketball fans didn't like him at that time due to this. :biggrin:


so,as your says,in china,he was truly dominator.both at count and mouth fight?
why was he overgentle everyday since he arrive to the usa?
because he just pretending be a nice guy?
or he just shame to expression something deep-dyed feeling?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kezhou said:


> so,as your says,in china,he was truly dominator.both at count and mouth fight?
> why was he overgentle everyday since he arrive to the usa?
> because he just pretending be a nice guy?
> or he just shame to expression something deep-dyed feeling?


i think it was awkward for him to adjust to the nba. not only did he adjust his play, he had to get used to the language, cluture, new surrounding, etc.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i think it was awkward for him to adjust to the nba. not only did he adjust his play, he had to get used to the language, cluture, new surrounding, etc.


agreed, and I guess he was thinking(or was forced to think)he was representing Chinese in America, so he had to _behave himself_.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

kezhou said:


> so,as your says,in china,he was truly dominator.both at count and mouth fight?
> why was he overgentle everyday since he arrive to the usa?
> because he just pretending be a nice guy?
> or he just shame to expression something deep-dyed feeling?


It takes time to adjust and get comfrotable in a new country. Especially if you spend most of your life living in a country which culture is very contrast to the new country.

I grew up in Asia and moved to the state 5 years ago. I pretty much behave like a rookie Yao when I first moved here. I was trying to avoid as many mistakes as possible. Because I didn't know what to expect from this country if I make mistake. A bit scared I must say. I can't imagine being in Yao's position with all the spotlight on him. It took time to learn the culture and the language. But usually you get better at it when you become more comfortable with your new surrounding and with improved confidence on your job/whatever. And I can really see it from Yao's facial expression that he's overcome most of the cultural barrier and it's all basketball now.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Muahahaha... I freakin' LOVE this for the Rockets. T-Mac is a nice kid too, so the mean-ness of Yao can be the last building brick for this team to go all the way.

Who'd have thought this cat could be the alphamale of the NBA some day?


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

but I just concerned some criticize in that youtobe video observe board,with that will took me some memories about four years ago,people says because humility with work exhibition can really made he more repute in the other country.
humility was also draw down few haters,they call that individuality is "soft"
when this things turn to the anti-side,the venerator might be hesitate,but haters always been spitefully.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't care about haters or lovers... I care about wins for this team, for success for Yao on the court. And a mean streak could be excactly what he needs.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

bout time he plays hard


hes been soft for years, I didnt think he'd ever turn it around


MVP no doubt at this point of the year


----------

